# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Về xứ Quảng ăn Don don

## danghung

Don là món ăn đặc sản của Quảng Ngãi nhưng lại rất bình dân. Con Don thuộc họ nhà hến, thân bọc bằng hai nửa vỏ úp nhau nhưng nhỏ hơn hến và chỉ có ở Quảng Ngãi. Người ta đi cào Don như cào hến. Dọc vùng hạ lưu sông Trà Khúc và sông Vệ đều cào bắt được nhiều Don. Người dân xứ Quảng có những câu nói thậm xưng để mô tả cái ngon của Don: “Con gái còn son không bằng tô Don Vạn Tượng”. 


don don nhỏ hơn hến và chỉ có ở Quảng Ngãi

Nấu Don rất công phu, kỹ lưỡng. Xúc Don về, ngâm Don vào nước sạch, Don sẽ há miệng ra khi gặp nước. Cách đãi Don cũng như cách đãi hến, phải chà rửa Don nhiều lần thật kỹ Don mới sạch. Nấu Don thường theo tỉ lệ một bát Don hai bát nước. Nước sôi, Don sẽ hé miệng ra. Năm phút sau, nồi Don được nhấc ra khỏi bếp. Dùng chiếc đũa bếp to bằng tre khuấy mạnh theo chiều kim đồng hồ hoặc ngược lại. Ruột Don sẽ rời khỏi vỏ. Đổ Don vào rổ tre đặt trên một cái xoong để hứng nước Don. Đãi Don ra khỏi vỏ. Nước Don phải được để lắng xuống rồi chắt cặn. Nước Don lại được nấu sôi lần nửa rồi mới cho ruột Don vào. Nêm mắm cho vừa miệng, xắt ớt trái to bỏ vào.

Khi ăn, Don được múc ra tô, dầm thêm ớt, bẻ bánh tráng bỏ vào và thưởng thức. Ruột Don ít nhưng nước Don thơm ngon, vừa ngọt, vừa thanh. Nước Don phải vàng tự nhiên và thơm mùi đặc biệt mới gọi là Don ngon.



Ở Quảng Ngãi có thể gặp Don bán khắp nơi, từ các quán sang trọng đến các gánh vỉa hè. Dân sành ăn thường ăn Don gánh. Do ở quán, cách nấu bị pha tạp và chủ quán thường hay sử dụng Don làm sẵn để vào tủ lạnh khiến Don sẽ mất ngọt. Có du khách từng rất thích thú khi một lần được ăn món “Don” bán ở vỉa hè. Người bán Don bỏ ra một chồng bánh tráng nướng, một chén tương ớt và một đĩa đậu phộng rang vàng ươm. Người bán hàng múc cho khách một tô nước màu có rắc khá nhiều hành ngò. Khách đón nhận lấy tô, bỏ tương rắc đậu vào rồi khuấy nhẹ, từ dưới bát nổi lên những lát hành tây xắt mỏng và những con Don nhỏ xinh.

Nguời dân Quảng Ngãi thuờng nấu Don với rau muống, rau cải, mồng tơi. Người Quảng Ngãi ăn Don cốt là để thưởng thức cái hương thơm, vị ngọt tự nhiên cho nên Don nấu ít nước mới ngon, cũng không nên thêm quá nhiều hành lá hành tây sẽ mất đi mùi thơm của Don.



Những món ăn ngon cũng được chế biến từ don như canh Don, cháo Don, gỏi Don. Cách ăn ngon và tốn kém hơn là làm món “ruột Don xào” với miến, bún, bánh tráng hoặc bánh tây để nhắm với rượu, với bia. Đây cũng là món ăn đãi khách, bạn bè rất đậm đà hương vị xứ Quảng.


don don xào



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để thưởng thức món ăn này, bạn có thể tham khảo tour tới nơi có món ăn *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Món này ngon lắm, các bạn nên thử qua nhé...

----------


## dung89

Giống con hến ngoài này

----------

